
I’m 32, spent $200k on biohacking. Became calmer, thinner, extroverted, happier - sergefaguet
https://medium.com/@sergefaguet/im-32-and-spent-200k-on-biohacking-became-calmer-thinner-extroverted-healthier-happier-2a2e846ae113
======
sergefaguet
Hey HackerNews,

I'm a tech CEO/ YC alum. For the last 4-5 years, in my spare time I have been
doing a lot of biohacking. Spent ~$200k, did thousands of tests, ate tens of
thousands of pills and dozens of prescription drugs, and it made me calmer,
fit, extroverted, focused, healthier and happier. I may be wrong but I suspect
there are fewer than 1000 people in the world who went this deep into
personalized health.

I wrote a couple very detailed posts with a ton of very private things about
my medical tests, sex, drugs, psychotherapy etc.

Pls give feedback, repost, and let me know if there are journalists or
communities interested in talking about this. This feels like an important
issue because people who will do this stuff will gain a massive advantage in
society. People talk about human enhancement as if it is the future, but it is
already here.

Thank you!

~~~
nunez
Hey, Serge. Congrats on your successes.

I think that this is interesting. I'm a fan of people using steroids and other
"bio-hacks" to get to where they want, as long as they understand the risks
involved in doing so. (I don't do anything special myself; I stick to good ol'
diet, exercise and time management.) I often wish that steroids (performance
and body composition) were legal so that so many people would stop getting
fleeced by bad product from countries that don't have a FDA. There are lots of
people who took drugs to get their body fat way down and lots of stories of
people without doctors backing them that fucked themselves up really badly
because the Internet is a terrible medium for medical advice.

Let's talk about downsides: what disadvantages have you encountered? Also, I
can't imagine someone without $200k or more to spend on this hobby getting the
same results. Biohacking _correctly_ (with doctors) is expensive as fuck; lab-
grade steroids cost a lot of money, for example. What do you think?

~~~
sergefaguet
actually can only think of one real disadvantage: i travel a lot, and getting
all the prescriptions filled internationally is very hard. so a couple times i
had to change travel plans just to get new prescriptions.

also sometimes i have to fill out medical forms about stuff i take and that...
takes awhile :)

